# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Fuse Box Diagram for 2008 F250 Super Duty

## hunter63

My Google Feu is weak........Owners manual is useless, dealer wants $100 bucks to even look at it.....

Factory tow package, tail lights/running light do not work on the trailer,...... but do on the truck.....Directionals and brake lights work on truck and trailer......

2 Fuse boxes, one in kick panel on passengers side, one under the hood. (72 fuses, and some if you unplug to test might shut down stuff that powerd all the time.......

Dealer did give me a listing of what the kick panel fuse numbers were for...these are all good.

Purchased a manual for 2001-2011 ford truck, no diagram....plenty of wiring diagrams but not mine....
Closest I can come is the tow package for a 2001 Explorer......main fuse for taillights is fuse 38....I don't have a fuse 38......

So if anyone know how to ask for a diagram for this on Google, I would be thankful......

Ford F250 Super Duty, 2008, Diesel, 4X4 with factory tow package.

----------


## crashdive123

There are some diagrams that might help on this link.  https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d&...w=1600&bih=785

Not all are for the 2008 though.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

http://forddiagramfusebox.blogspot.c...rduty-4wd.html

----------


## hunter63

Thats a good start, at least it idenifies the relays......
Too bad they don't list the rest of the fuses........gotta be a fuse for just the trailer/running lights, as the directionals and break lights work.

----------


## tipacanoe

Sure hope they didn't continue to use converters like they did with the 99 explorers, my converter which is in the driver side tail light has failed twice, and now that snowmobile season is getting close is gone again.  Just a piece of crap.

----------


## Cast-Iron

Since you didn't mention it Hunter, did you check the plug outlet for continuity?  If your truck's tail lights are working it makes me think it is probably a wiring issue rather than a fuse.
(I'm thinking you should be able to test between either left or right bulb socket and the corresponding post on your plug terminal.  If that checks out it could be a wiring issue on the trailer)

----------


## hunter63

While that's possible I suppose, all the wiring is in a cover sheilded cable form the factory.

I did see a spark while playing with the trailer plug, and lost the tail lights right then, they had been working.......that's what leads me to a fuse problem.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am assuming that you know the trailer lights are intact and work.

So the truck tail lights WERE working but juice not getting too the trailer lights?

Then sparks and no truck tail lights?

I'll bet the wiring branches off of the tail light circuit and has developed a short after the split.  When it grounded out it blew the truck lights too,  

If it is all in a shielded cable now is the time when you decide to shell out big time money or just do what you got to do!  I have removed the covers from more than one of those wire budles. to get to the source of a problem.

My Fords have always had labels on the inside of the fusse pannel covers?

Course I have just owned the little Rangers and F150s so they may be labeled for us low wattage truck dummies.

----------


## hunter63

All my Fords have had the wiring diagram, as well as a list in both the cover and the owners manual, did have the dealer guy print out the fuse list on the inside fuse panel.......But didn't seem to know about the other panel under the hood.....so no list of that one.

An earlier wiring diagram shows a module with right directional and left directional light relays, with fuses.......as does the pic that Crash posted (that does look like it)....but doesn't go into detail of all the fuses.

Guess I need another trip to the dealer and see if I can't get a print-out of the list for the second fused box.

BTW the trailer lights do work on the other truck.....so it is in the truck.

----------


## slowcamaro

Fuse 42 - 30a. Battery junction box. Feeds the "parking lamp trailer tow relay".

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, I'll check it out in the morning.....don't happen to have the whole list do you?
I can't believe thay don't put it in the manual........

----------


## slowcamaro

I do but I have no convenient way to share it. I'll see what i can dig up on the googles though.

I'll send you a PM.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, that would be good....I was going to say, if you didn't want to post in in front of everybody, a PM would be a good idea.

Thanks again, raining at the moment, but gonna head out and check that fuse.
john

----------


## hunter63

> Fuse 42 - 30a. Battery junction box. Feeds the "parking lamp trailer tow relay".


You are correct, That was it!.......You Da Man!
I can't believe this was so much of a PITA, that you just saved me from.

Everything working fine, copies of the legend, diagram and spare fuses now in sealed zip lock bag in truck.

Thanks for everyone help, Crash your Googlefeu is indead strong as you got awful close.

So any one with a BOV, *Beware*, manuals are not what they used to be (they suck)....if you are depending on fixing stuff your self......

Seems theses days you need an 800 number and a credit card.....not so useful on the road in the middle of the nite.    "Our buisness hours are 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST, we are closed right now, please call back....and have your credit card ready." 

slowcamaro, Thanks again.

----------


## hunter63

I do want to add as this problen was self induced....don't mess with the plug when power is on....bad JuJu......I kmnow better, was in a.... hurry...Bad things happen, and you PAY....LOL

----------


## slowcamaro

Glad I could contribute. Now back to lurking and learning.

----------


## Sparky93

This is why I like old trucks, I can't even reach the dipstick in my moms truck (2011 F-250, stock ride height). My truck has around 8 fuses in the box and a couple inline, so it's usually easy to find a fuse problem lol.

 :Offtopic: 

This brings to mind the time one of my buddies got hung up and he calls me to get him out. He tells me he got hung up turning around off a highway that goes out of my town, but he specifically states not to bring my truck. Well my buddy I'm with at the time or myself have another truck to bring, so we think to ourselves "he was turning around off the highway" he's got to be close to the road we'll just bring a long chain and I can pull him out from the road (keep in mind my truck is a 86 F-250 dually, 2WD, diesel, it sinks in mud like a rock in water).
Well we show up to pull him out and "just off the highway" is 150 yards out in the middle of a swamp... So I call my other buddy and ask if he has something that can pull the stuck buddy out (this is the same guy that has decided the solution to not having to mow his yard is to cover it in auto parts...). So he shows up and hooks up to the stuck truck and starts pulling but his 4WD isn't locked in, so I yell at him and tell him his 4WD didn't lock. (This is the part truck fuses reminded me of) So he says "oh I forgot I have to swap the radio fuse back and forth between the 4WD locker cuz it's blown...". All and all the stuck truck (Dodge) ended up blowing a transmission and the pull truck (Chevy) ended up blowing a motor.
The moral of the story is; don't turn around in a swamp... if you don't have mudgrips, your a redneck if can not have radio or 4wd at the same time; and don't drive a Dodge or a Chevy because they blow motors and trannies  :Devil2:  JK BUILT FORD TOUGH!

----------


## hunter63

I'm a fan of old trucks myself......and get really frustrated when I can't even find the hood latch with out help.....In the past I have rebuilt several cars, race cars, go karts from the ground up, so didn't just fall off a cabbage truck this morning......

I still want to revive an old 4 X 4 ambulance as a BOV, LOL......or an old CJ that has 3 fuses goes anywhere, not fast, but anywhere, that I can still work on......

DW PT Cruiser has a owners manual that says "There are 7 things under the hood that are yellow, if it isn't yellow, you have no business fooling with it!", or words to that effect.

I like my Fords, don't have a problem with other makes, so whoever has the best deal at the time....Just so happens that Ford made the best deals when I was looking.

Thanks again for the help.....even in my HVAC service days, I always had a factory "guy" for reference....that saved my bacon many times, and used to be dealers would be helpful in solving your problems......Now they grab a service ticket and ask for your credit card number.......Guy wanted $110 buck for a diagnosis....just to tell which fuse I blew out.

It isn't like a you can pull and check all 73 fuses, as some of them are still powered, and run computer, sensors and alarms....so you do kinda have to have an idea what you are looking for.....and they are a PITA to pull.

Oh yeah, gumwrapper wrapped around the old glass fuses have got my butte home in the past, .....Don't try this at home, or don't use a 22lr as a fuse....But that's another story.

I'm a happy guy........

----------


## hunter63

Old Thread alert......

Wow, Didn't realize how fast time passes...lOL
Was cleaning out the truck today...and found my selection of fuses....but couldn't find the diagram or legend list and location....not in the truck

Hummmm.
Well a copy was PM'd to me back on 12-02-12 by a guy that hasn't checked in since 2013...but PM him anyway.......
Thought I had saved a copy to file.... as a possible Word doc., Jpeg, download,..... can't find it.
I know it's here somewhere...I printed it back when.

So then tried to do a search in doc's by modified date...ask me about buying apps ????...WTH?....I just want to do a search?
Same with pic's and down loads.......Nada..

I had the date by finding this thread on Google...LOL...anyway...so found and re-read this old thread....with my post thanking the guy for the PM back then....(that's gone)...

But I did say that I had printed it back when and stashed it in the truck in a ziplock?......Didn't find it in console,  glove box or tool box.
Hummm
So maybe I stashed it in the zip lock next to the fuse box under the hood....(has 3 fuse boxes)......Nope!

Now I'm befuddled....

Then I had an Ah-ha  moment....I had not found the Manual either....so looked for that..was on the shelf
Apparently  I had taken it out of the truck.......as it doesn't help much, only to tell you,.. "You have no business messing with anything"....
Inside the manual in the ziploc.....There were my copies

As my printer/scanner died,... didn't use it enough, ink dries out......

Tomorrow, I'm taking them to the Office Depot for copies and possible file to save. 

There has been a couple of major computer crashes since 2012......

Sadly automotive companies do not seem to want to allow you to fix or repair anything.

So that my story and I'm sticking to it.....
Or maybe I'm just getting old a forgetful.....

----------


## crashdive123

You found it without going through the gyrations and pain of getting another one......which would have ensured that you found the old one five minutes after having received the new one.

----------


## hunter63

I hoping you are correct...LOL.....That way all my ice picks are all in the same place stuck in the rafters .....next to the drawer with a 3 prong adaptors.

I'm fixin' on heading out in a bit to the copy store....

----------


## hunter63

3 each copies made.... Thumb drive recorded,....  saved to multi locations on several devices.
I won't be able to throw a dead cat (if I had a dead cat)....with hitting something a paper copy, copied files  ....

BTW Sparky93....haven't seen ya in a while....but this is still funny and Oh so true....LOL




> This is why I like old trucks, I can't even reach the dipstick in my moms truck (2011 F-250, stock ride height). My truck has around 8 fuses in the box and a couple inline, so it's usually easy to find a fuse problem lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This brings to mind the time one of my buddies got hung up and he calls me to get him out. He tells me he got hung up turning around off a highway that goes out of my town, but he specifically states not to bring my truck. Well my buddy I'm with at the time or myself have another truck to bring, so we think to ourselves "he was turning around off the highway" he's got to be close to the road we'll just bring a long chain and I can pull him out from the road (keep in mind my truck is a 86 F-250 dually, 2WD, diesel, it sinks in mud like a rock in water).
> Well we show up to pull him out and "just off the highway" is 150 yards out in the middle of a swamp... So I call my other buddy and ask if he has something that can pull the stuck buddy out (this is the same guy that has decided the solution to not having to mow his yard is to cover it in auto parts...). So he shows up and hooks up to the stuck truck and starts pulling but his 4WD isn't locked in, so I yell at him and tell him his 4WD didn't lock. (This is the part truck fuses reminded me of) So he says "oh I forgot I have to swap the radio fuse back and forth between the 4WD locker cuz it's blown...". All and all the stuck truck (Dodge) ended up blowing a transmission and the pull truck (Chevy) ended up blowing a motor.
> The moral of the story is; don't turn around in a swamp... if you don't have mudgrips, your a redneck if can not have radio or 4wd at the same time; and don't drive a Dodge or a Chevy because they blow motors and trannies  JK BUILT FORD TOUGH!

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

My dream truck is a 1970 or 71 Ford F-250 4WD with a 390 and manual transmission.  No electronic nuthin'!  Fix it with a matchbook cover.  Although, I can't recall the last time I even saw a book of matches.

----------


## hunter63

> My dream truck is a 1970 or 71 Ford F-250 4WD with a 390 and manual transmission.  No electronic nuthin'!  Fix it with a matchbook cover.  Although, I can't recall the last time I even saw a book of matches.


I agree.....or old Dodge Power Wagon Hemi.....4X4....

Actually a road side tune up main tool, was the book of matches....
With a points distributor.

Cardboard was about .035... ...spark plug gap.... as well as points.
Striker board cleaned up both....nail file works as well.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I agree.....or old Dodge Power Wagon Hemi.....4X4....
> 
> Actually a road side tune up main tool, was the book of matches....
> With a points distributor.
> 
> Cardboard was about .035... ...spark plug gap.... as well as points.
> Striker board cleaned up both....nail file works as well.


Matchbook covers don't do much to fix a computer chip (or software glitch).

----------


## hunter63

> Matchbook covers don't do much to fix a computer chip (or software glitch).


Well.... there is the obvious....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
.

----------

